# How is the WLG helping you?



## lucy123 (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought I would start this thread as just been reflecting on the past few months and the WLG as a whole are doing terrific! Well done all.

I can honestly say that before being diagnosed I had been on/off/on/off every variation of diet going for a good 20 years!! I had been to every slimming club going and lost and then gained (and more). I am sure many of you know this story.

The girls I work with are constantly on diets (and they are tiny) and I have constantly felt like I have failed again and again and again.

Well since being diagnosed and being in the WLG all the pressure (strangely) seems to have gone. Admittedly I did have a wobble but now my head is sorted. 

I now know I eat healthy (with the occasional blip - we all know those don't we Andy and Caz??) but I have learnt to accept I am just human. 

I am now losing weight because I need to and by adding a really tough exercise programme in as well it all seems to make sense! I can honestly say it doesn;t seem hard work anymore just a normal daily routine and if I cheat i have to accept the outcome will be clear on weigh day!

I find the WLG is brilliant - there is no shame in lsoing the plot - just support! I think we all know what we are doing wrong when we are doing wrong and we just have to accept when we don't lose - realistically we do have an idea of why!

I love reading all the losses on here, but equally it is nice to share support and to receive it!. As I say we are all just human.

I haven't lost much at all in the last 3 weeks but if being honest I know why, however I have lost 3 stone 3lbs since June and another 4.5 lbs will see me into the next stone club - which will do for me for christmas!!

My son has gone to live overseas and I plan to go see him next October - that is a year away and I know by then he will see a completely new looking mum and again that is satisfaction enough.

I mustn't forget though that my hba1c is now 5.8 and that is the best reward I could ask for.

Sorry for ranting on here - I just feel it was time for me to take stock and hope this thread gives others chance to share how they feel.

6 stone here we come folks!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

I think that the WLG is a great success and has helped many people. I've never really had to think about weight loss in the past, but this has helped me get involved and keep focused - some extra motivation to keep trying! I really haven't lost much at all, but I have stopped putting it on which was the main problem really - a slow but steady climb to being heavier than I have ever been.

Thank you for suggesting it Lucy, and for all your support and input here


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Lucy A nice idea for a thread.....I think without the WLG id not of kept on the right track id not of had the support of others who are gong through the same and are all wanting the same result weight loss, ive had my ups and down in the months it began but with only the odd 1lb gained here and there i think ive done so good, as a group we have done fantastic all of you guys are so dedicated and your family and freinds around you should be as proud of you as we are x

Ive also had a place to go when i need a moan as well 

So thanks Lucy for getting the ball rolling xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 15, 2010)

You seem to be on top form lucy..............have a pat on the back........


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi ..thanks all.  I may have got the ball rolling but it is all of us making it happen. So lets keep rolling together! Well done all.


----------



## MargB (Oct 16, 2010)

I will have to say that WLG is not helping me lose weight but I have sometimes felt Slimming World didn't understand because of the diabetes side.  With you lot, I can't hide behind that excuse so this is helping me psychologically which means I just feel much better within myself.

As you can see, I am finding it hard to define how WLG is helping me but I know that it is.


----------

